# What's On The Old Wristies?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm wearing Mesh!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Beat me to it this moring Paul









Today I have on a Vostok amphibian blue dial on a ZRC deployant strap


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nothing except hairs!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pg,It just to came to me,you have mesh


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm gonna wear it all day and see if I can get into Stan's mindset!?! Could be a very dangerous thing to do! I'll put something ordinary on the left hand!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your Poljot on left Alex. I'm off to the shops with the 710. The chron will come in habdy, I'll give her 10 minutes in each clothes shop before moving her on!


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Seiko 6105-8110 diver 1974

On one of Roy's Black USA Oiled straps with sports deployment clasp....

Just love it!!!!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

1960's O & W chronograph.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lovely watch Traveller









Paul,under no circumstances wear mesh on both wrists.You will have no control.You need a free hand to whip off the mesh in case it gets too scary


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The RLT10


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great John

Watch change for me,7 back on!







Have to wear it,so I won't get bored with it,and trade it


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

I have always liked this. Its a Flury 27 Jewel supermatic calendar.It looks a lot better in real life than my poor pic shows.The dial has a fine pattern on it.

If anyone out there knows anything about this maker or the age of this one I will be obliged.

Regards.

MikeM.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

The more I see the RLT10 the more I like.














JoT - that strap looks a bit tight, do you find it comfortable like that or are your fingers starting to tingle?

Can anyone enlighten me re O & W pictured the use of the red and blue segments? Each one has numbers 3, and 1.

Roy - were you going to produce a mechanical 24h watch?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Probably no surprise.............


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Traveller,John is wearing it.It has a Vostok mech movement,see John's review


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,I cannot see a pic,but my senses tell me its a Royal Oak blue dial automatic


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Speedbird 1903 PRS-12. Pics to follow soon(ish)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Strange - can anyone else not see it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

traveller said:


> The more I see the RLT10 the more I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Traveller, the RLT10 is the mechnical 24hour







The strap isnt realy tight I was doing contortions with my hand to get the watch in frame, I like to get my finger under the strap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Strange - can anyone else not see it?


 Can't see it Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It's done it to me now









http://www.freewebs.com/mrcrowley/Picture%20008.jpg

Just cut & paste the link......


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

That's o.k. JoT, bit concerned about fingers turning blue then black!!







Same here finger between strap and wrist is just right. Yes Roy's enlightened me re RLT10, missed your original post in another thread.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1950 bumper auto Omega Seamaster cal 354 17jewel copperised movement!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

New to me a pretty mint Omega Speedmaster Pro MKIV I got the other day from Brazil.

I have been remiss and not posted an article so I will get around to it as I know you are all panting for more info.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Dressy today


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That Jaeger is pure class Chris. Do you mind if I ask how much? PM me if you want.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Chris


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Seiko SBDA005 Orange Samurai on mesh.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Changed again









Seiko orange diver


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No change here









Can you see my pic yet Alex?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No Paul,have to cut and paste to see it


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

my beautifull Nautica!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Paul,under no circumstances wear mesh on both wrists.You will have no control.You need a free hand to whip off the mesh in case it gets too scary


 I have only one! Mind you it's bloody comfy! I just don't like the look of it. The 710 said "OH MY GOD THAT'S AWFUL, LOOKS SO 70's"

That's the bloody point you stupid woman!









Mesh still on right Fired up my Tissot Camping for left!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't admit to liking it too much Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today, I should wear this one more often.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes you should,cracking watches those Fortis pilots


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> No Paul,have to cut and paste to see it


I said you have to - it's how the site works. Someone explained to me how to fix it. Have to go find thread................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

LONG LIFE to ESA


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Please explain?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

And folk think we're strange Alex.................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know I do Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Today, the Seiko kinetic John sent me.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The shiney one?









Changed again,Elysee power reserve now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yup,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Been away since lastnight...helping a mate move house







would have had more fun chewing tin foil!!!!







so it was G Shock for me today...

Jason M


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Railroad, [ just been reading about the Flying Scotsman] going to change in a bit puting my Fake Pan on














. fred.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I went to school with a kid who was addicted to chewing the old foil Crunchie wrappers







Because it tingled his fillings


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Railroad looks great Fred


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Fred,

Thats a cracker, I'm jealous

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm wearing this which I got back from the repair shop today where it's been very lightly cleaned, serviced and had a new crystal fitted.

1940's Ravella on 16mm RLT Flieger:










It's a tiny watch, only 30mm across the case, but quite pretty.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

My newly aquired O&W Earlybird, after a days work with my trusty M.W.C!!

MIKE..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Your Poljot on left Alex. I'm off to the shops with the 710. The chron will come in habdy, I'll give her 10 minutes in each clothes shop before moving her on!


I just got another Paul, from Poland, Â£65, which is the most I think I've ever spent on one watch there. Anyway, described as immaculate, it arrived scratched to **** and the chrono hand re-sets 4/5 seconds from where it started









That Alex is good to you mate


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Forgot to say what I have on! Been working, it's the G-Shock again







Still can't find my RLT6







I kept checking it against the G-Shock and it was spot on.

I'll give it one more week to turn up or I'll have to buy another


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mark my friend

I'm confused. How do you lose a watch? I cannot figure these folk who lose boxes or papers, let alone the watch itself


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I lost a watch when I was ten. My Smiths boys watch, I put it on a school wall while we did PE and some little sh*t from another class nicked it.

I found out who it was and got it back, the little tw*t threatened to get his "big" brother on me.

I threatened his big brother with the police, case closed.









Thick, thieving ba*tards.









The problem is catching the f*cker*.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As with many things Stan. Four years down the line i wish we could get the bstard that put a machete in my bother's arm


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Late to the post, as usual.

This AM: SeMP Ti on Roy's black buffalo.

Just now: RLT 4 #5/50 on the left, Omega on the right. That's correct, it's 2 wristed, time-telling time


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

So as too not make Colin feel he was too late in posting.I will carry on









7 left,RLT4 right


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Citizen Ana-Digi Temp (a very fine quartz







)...say it's 21.4C in my office and 03:31 in Philadelphia.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its now Saturday....postie bought me a new additition....my first Poljot!!










Inital thoughts are very good, silky winding action, nice large crown....very nice, (Thanks Silver







)

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like the Buran Jason,great VFM.Looks like Poljot are copying Roy's designs now


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Mark my friend
> 
> I'm confused. How do you lose a watch? I cannot figure these folk who lose boxes or papers, let alone the watch itself


Hi Paul,

You'll be asking me "where did I see it last" next









It's not funny really, this year I am down two G-Shocks and a RLT6 and it's only Mrach







it was just the job for the working week, I am hoping I put it somewhere "safe"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Off out visiting friends so RLT4 for best I think







btw 710 hates the brown strap, I'll tell you all about it later


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No accounting for taste,the strap I mean


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Off out visiting friends so RLT4 for best I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's going on ... doesn't like the brown USA ... doesn't like MESH







?


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Today Saturday, I've got on my black Seiko "Monster" with wave vent strap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

SMP quartz now on blue sharskin


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

And it's a good thing too, got caught in the rain. Less than 300 meters of it though


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

My latest from Roy a Seiko 7S26 (SK56) looks better on the wrist and an Omega Seamaster on one of Roy's padded sharkskin grain straps. Colour match is almost perfect. Picture here

My Watches

Julian


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Orient 200m diver at the moment. Was the Suunto Observer earlier.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

joolz said:


> My latest from Roy a Seiko 7S26 (SK56) looks better on the wrist and an Omega Seamaster on one of Roy's padded sharkskin grain straps. Colour match is almost perfect. Picture here
> 
> My Watches
> 
> Julian


 Nice Julian


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes very nice Julian


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to take a look. Before summer I hope to have a website up and running so I should be able to put pictures into the posts rather than just links.

Julian


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

Julian

I see you have a blue and a black dial Omega Cosmic, both reasonably rare, you mostly see the silver ones.

Top man.









Look forward to your website. I must admit I've often thought about it but never got around to it. I may get my son onto it on day


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,you should,a nice Omega site







Would be helpfull for reference for us lesser Omega mortals


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my web site has had the "under construction" sign on it for months now. Too busy on this bloody forum!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Never knew you had a site on the go Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It started off as a place to host the wedding photo's as the family is spread all over. Then the Mrs wanted me to put pictures of the littl'un growing up on it then I was going to do the watches. So far I have the wedding pictures and my teenage daughter started her page and that's it!









http://homepage.ntlworld.com/p.groom/


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1950 Omega bumper automatic Seamaster, 17jewel, cal 354, copperised mint movement.

35mm dia., original dial, screw back, all st. steel


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice wedding pics Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the idea of this as an on-going thread









Today its a Brietling B1


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,great watch,I really want one of those







In my dreams at the moment unless I sell the 7


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Nice wedding pics Paul


 did you spot my Hamilton?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John you have some nice pieces! Alex sell the airman? What are you like!

Still fancy a blue Super O one day!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know









I aint selling the 7.I would trade it though


----------

